

Civ for FB coming this summer - swampthing
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/05/11/sid-meiers-civilization-migrates-to-facebook-this-summer-starts-going-by-civ-world/

======
samlevine
And here I was thinking that I could increase my productivity by deleting all
the copies of Civ on my laptop.

